# February 2008 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

32 . . . . . . rick l

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Congratulations rick l!:tu PM your addy to me and I'll get the prize-process started.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats Rick!
PM your addy when you get a sec.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

damn...this west crap is gettin outta control...:r


congrats rick....and i think we will all need ur addy...:tu


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Rick will get mine out with Shaggy's


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Rick, send me your address please.

hopefully this western trend will slow down a little bit, long enough for it to drop off about halfway in Winnipeg......


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Send me your address too, and some of your luck please! :ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow this is a pleasant surprise! I apologize for being MIA on this board lately, but my wife of over 30 years is now in Hospice. I have been there continuously for the last two months, so this bit of good news is a rare treat. Rick


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

It's on the way, Rick.:tu

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN…........
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........Sent
DragonMan......
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......Sent 0380180000222831
a2vr6...............Sent 0380180000222831
stevefrench.........Sent
DragonMan......
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats Rick! PM me your addy please!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems everyone on the list should just forward me there address now save me asking for it later.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations Rick!! I'll send your winnings soon! :tu :tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
GWN…........ Sent 0354465000076031
Bear…….......Sent 0380180000222831
a2vr6...............Sent 0380180000222831
stevefrench.........Sent
DragonMan......
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

This is on the way!


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
hockeydad....... Sent
inept..............
GWN…........ Sent 0354465000076031
Bear…….......Sent 0380180000222831
a2vr6...............Sent 0380180000222831
stevefrench.........Sent
DragonMan......
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Rick, you package is on the way! 0639966000271580


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Re: February 2008 Pool Canada Winner 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
hockeydad....... Sent
inept..............Sent
GWN…........ Sent 0354465000076031
Bear…….......RECEIVED
a2vr6...............RECEIVED
stevefrench.........RECEIVED
DragonMan......
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

Thank you Gentelmen, I'll post photos later.:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
hockeydad....... Sent
inept..............Sent
GWN&#8230;........ Sent - 0354465000076031
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED
a2vr6...............RECEIVED
stevefrench.........RECEIVED
DragonMan...... Sent - 0100 3960 0035 7855
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*

:ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> *K Baz...........
> Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
> shaggy..........
> DeNeiro........
> ...


Thanks so much every stick is perfect, thanks for doing your homework. Rick:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

K Baz...........
Zira…….......Sent 0027 3750 0025 5048
shaggy..........Sent 0027 3750 0025 5048
DeNeiro........
hockeydad....... Sent
inept..............Sent
GWN…........ Sent - 0354465000076031
Bear…….......RECEIVED
a2vr6...............RECEIVED
stevefrench.........RECEIVED
DragonMan...... Sent - 0100 3960 0035 7855
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

K Baz...........
Zira…….......Sent 0027 3750 0025 5048
shaggy..........Sent 0027 3750 0025 5048
DeNeiro........
hockeydad....... Sent
inept..............Sent
GWN…........ Sent - 0354465000076031
Bear…….......RECEIVED
a2vr6...............RECEIVED
stevefrench.........RECEIVED
DragonMan...... Sent - 0100 3960 0035 7855
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Rick,

I hope you have received my package by now...I was out of the country for almost 2 weeks so I had a friend of mine send a package of 6 sticks out to you. Likely aside from the "sender address" information their wasn't any additional details of who it was from. When you have a moment let me know that it was received. THX.

DeNeiro 
David De Neire



rick l said:


> Thanks so much every stick is perfect, thanks for doing your homework. Rick:ss


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

you should get mine today as well.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

rick l said:


> Thanks so much every stick is perfect, thanks for doing your homework. Rick:ss


K Baz...........Received
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......Received
shaggy..........Received
DeNeiro........
hockeydad....... Received
inept..............Received
GWN&#8230;........ Received - 
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED
a2vr6...............RECEIVED
stevefrench.........RECEIVED
DragonMan...... Received
rick l..................WINNER
winnie..............Received
RHNewfie.........


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

That's it , they are all here. Thanks ,thanks,thanks. Good luck to you all in the March draw. Rick:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I am pretty sure you got mine, even though it is not on the list cause I see them! That is some great smokes!


----------

